# IBS, Panic Disorder, or What?



## 19217 (May 4, 2006)

Can someone shed some light? I believe I have a combination of IBS and Anxiety. My biggest fear is being in a situation where I can't get to a bathroom. Fear of diarrhea is always present. It doesn't stop me from working, etc. But it does stop me from traveling with people in their cars. I find myself constantly on the watch out for places where I can use the bathroom, even if I don't have to go. I am scared to take my girlfriend out (although I still do) but I'm anxious the whole night. I've never had an accident although I would have on several occasions if a bathroom wasn't nearby. The thought of being in the back seat of someone else's car and not being able to get to a bathroom has kept me from enjoying some activities with co-workers, dates, and friends. Can anyone give me some information or advice? Thank you.


----------



## Sandeera (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi NLJ. Not real sure I can give any advise, but I can tell you that your not alone. I feel the same way you do. I think if George Bush himself came up and asked me out to dinner I'd tell him no. I have had accidents and that just makes the anexity worse. I'm new to the board to, but have really enjoyed knowing that I'm not alone.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm going to add that I think this is very normal for IBS'ers.I think that a lot of us have that "what if" type thinking. I know, for me, I have the same thought patterns that I'm working daily to correct.I think that it's important to get the IBS under control. Once that's under control, beating the "what ifs" becomes easier.It's a viscious cycle.Have you ever thought about seeing a psychogolist or psychiatrist? Psychologists can be very good at changing the thought patterns. A good mechanism is cognitive behavioral therapy. A moderator on this board has had her IBS pretty much cured with the use of this modality.I didn't find it effective, but I have found Elavil (50mg) to be very effective in treating the IBS and anxiety. I also take Xanax when I really need to. It doesn't help the IBS, but does help the panic/anxiety and "what ifs". Without that, I don't know if I could have made it through my brother's wedding! I took 1mg and was relaxed through the whole thing... and even gave a best man speech to a reception filled with 200 people! Feel free to ask any more questions, I'd love to discuss this with you further.


----------



## NickiNZ (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi NLJ. You could have been telling my story! I have IBS-D and related anxiety. Of all the things that trigger my IBS, anxiety is by far the worst. I know exactly what you mean about the fear of travelling in cars with others. I pretty much don't go anywhere unless I'm driving. The thought of being "trapped" in a car and having no control of getting to a bathroom in a hurry just sends me into a full blown panic attack. Like you, I have never actually had an accident but have had many close calls. In my job I am able to get to a toilet at any time which is why I'm able to work. The fear of not knowing the whereabouts of the closest toilet is always with me. Then the vicious cycle begins because that fear and anxiety triggers off my IBS big time. I'm about to go on a weekend away with my partner and children to another city and have already gone online and printed out a street map showing the location of all the public toilets in the city area. Only other IBS sufferers could understand me doing that! I have been on anti-anxiety meds in the past and they did help but I've been reluctant to go down that path again. At the moment I'm trying Seredyn which is a herbal supplement and can be taken "as needed" to help manage anxiety. So far I've found that they work pretty well. Imodium is also my best friend. I take it before I have to do anything that I know will stress me (even going to the grocery store!). I am 40 years old and am determined that IBS is not going to rule the rest of my life. I'm sick of missing out on fun social things because of it. It's such a comfort knowing there are other people out there who know exactly what we're talking about. All the best.Nicki


----------



## 14988 (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow. This is also me. I do really well with my IBS now except going anywhere with anyone. And I hate being the passenger. I haven't figured it out yet. The IBS CDs helped me to fix the broken record some & think better thoughts, so now I do very well driving alone. And I love audio books for the car. I found that when I'm starting to feel really awful, there are sometimes a few things that suprised me when they worked. Nothing works every time, but sometimes I'll start counting in my head. Other times I'll smile alot & think more about how much of a goof I must look than about the IBS, and other times I've been able to decide I'd just rather be enjoying the time driving somewhere with my family & talking. And if I'm a passenger and am with people I know, I just lean against the window & try to get sleepy, since I never have IBS when I'm asleep.


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

My story too- put me in a social situation with no bathroom to get to and I will have to go- I have spent my life since 19 not doing things because of my IBS-I do carry around Xanax,Lomotil, Levsin, and Immodium with me at all times- I take a lot of Meds when I know I'm getting into a "trapped" situation- It's not fun, but the only thing I can do. A dr. told me I would out grow it, and I am waiting. but don't think it will happen-I go to therapy and it helps, but does not solve the problem.For years I thought I was the only one with this problem until I found this Board.


----------



## 16244 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am 47 (male) and have been IBS D since I was about 17. Although I have always had anxiety related problems they have gotten worse in the past couple of years. I basically have explosive stools immediately after lunch 5 out of 7 days a week. Right after I eat I get this feeling of dread or impending doom, I feel my gut gurgle and off to the bathroom I run. Business lunches are basically not an option for me. Lately I get these anxiety attacks in social situations, i.e. Church or my kid's school plays, etc. I often panic and have to run off to the bathroom and am constantly thinking "what if I have to leave suddenly when this audience is sitting still, what will they think of me". My thought patterns are completely screwed up. I believe cognitive behavorial therapy can be of help but it takes a lot of work to change your thought patterns. I am to the point now where I dread going out to dinner with friends, especially in small restaurants where there might only be one bathroom. This aspect of IBS is ruining my social life. I have been taking 10mg of Elival for 7 years, probably should double the dose. I am going to try Imodium on a more regular basis. IBS for me as well as everyone else is horrible. I dream of the day when I can look forward to vacations, having lunch with my kids, etc. without being in constant fear/panic about my gut.


----------

